# key hole slot cutter?



## ben67 (Jan 25, 2009)

what kind of jig did you make for the keyhole slot cutter?


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

A keyhole slot cutting jig? 

Jig specifics would depend on the bit and how you are using it. But, here's one that Eagle America sells:

http://eagleamerica.com/picture-hanging-keyhole-template/p/400-1911/


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

I seee they've got picture frame bits on this site, where is the lady who could not find any?
Also I see a point to point, now there is a very handy tool I would not be without, and as for the slick strip, darned good for table fences.
Derek.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I bought my Point to Point from them and was surprised to find they are produced up the road from you Derek. It came a long way round!

Cheers

Peter


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

A TREND product Peter, they are well up with their innovation.
Derek.


----------

